# Pro Fibre



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of an alternative to Protexin Pro Fibre that works as well?

I've been adding this to Maisie's food for the past couple of weeks as she's had some awful upset tums recently (which will be down to eating things she shouldn't when I can't see what she's up to in the dark!) in the hope it will calm her tummy down a bit (she has been having Diarsanyl when required)

The 'new' (since I last used it) 500g tubs allegedly last as long as the former 800g ones that's not what I'm finding  (I think you maybe needed 3 scoops of the old one but only 2 of the new one but we only needed to actually use 2 of the old one but still need 2 now - hope that makes sense! ) 

Just wondering if there's anything new I might've missed! Ta


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Does anyone know of an alternative to Protexin Pro Fibre that works as well?
> 
> I've been adding this to Maisie's food for the past couple of weeks as she's had some awful upset tums recently (which will be down to eating things she shouldn't when I can't see what she's up to in the dark!) in the hope it will calm her tummy down a bit (she has been having Diarsanyl when required)
> 
> ...


Is it too calm down loose or sloppy stools or diarrhoea? Have you tried the Protexin Pro Kolin? Normally that together with an easily digestible resting diet like chicken no skin, boiled white fish or plain scrambled egg and rice together with some fresh cooked rice calms it down. You then keep them on it until normal and maybe for an extra day to make sure. You only give the Pro Kolin until it clears up and normal. That contains Koalin, pectin and a pre and pro biotic, to calm the gut, help firm up the stools and replace the good gut bacteria.

Otherwise Ive used Bionic Biotic to good effect that you can give all the time.
Feeding amounts are on the Link
http://poochandmutt.co.uk/product/bionic-biotic-supplement-for-digestion-skin-coat-and-condition/

Another suggestion maybe Pumpkin that can be used for diarrhoea, see link for a full info.
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Pumpkin: Why is it such a popular treatment for...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks SDH

I've been using Diarsanyl, which is very similar to the Protexin Prokolin, (but that doesn't agree with her as much for some reason) while her tummy is upset and it works a treat

When her tum's upset, I generally have her on chicken & rice and when her tum is back to normal transition her to Burns Chicken & Rice Penlan Farm wet which I find a great stepping stone before sticking her back on her normal food.

However, as she's been having so many upset tums recently, I was wondering if she's getting rid of too much good bacterial etc in her gut and if having the pro-fibre (which I know has good bacteria / prebiotics in) might help settle her tummy a bit so the upsets wouldn't happen as often / maybe not be as severe?

Poops are generally good (very firm) most of the time but she's having days of softer ones now & then (for no apparent reason) and then really upset tums other days (which will be down to scavenging)


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm another Bionic Biotic addict (well, Heidi is) Brilliant stuff. Works v quickly and at half dose supports the tum if need be. Always got a pouch in the cupboard. When the date gets close I use it up to give her tum a boost.

Yumpro is supposed to be v good but I've not tried it and probably wont get to


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Have used the BB for her itching during the summer and it was great  forgot it helps with tums too! 

Unfortunately, the big thing about it is the cost - believe me, those pouches don't last very long with big dogs & sadly they don't come in bigger bags!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pro texin also do pro soluble which is a pro biotic maybe have a look at that.

Pro-Soluble - Protexin Veterinary - Protexin


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Pro texin also do pro soluble which is a pro biotic maybe have a look at that.
> 
> Pro-Soluble - Protexin Veterinary - Protexin


mmmm do you happen to know if that's a really fine powder?

I used another Protexin product a while ago that was a small tub & really fine but can't remember what it was called 

I'll have a dig through my orders!


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Doesn't maisie suffer from itchy skin? I found the pro fibre gave pickles really itchy skin and he scratched loads.

Pickles still gets upset tums despite being on BB long term. He ate something bad in the woods , maybe a dead animal, fox poo and got the poops bad  pro kolin sorted him out quickly though.

I am seriously considering muzzling him.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> mmmm do you happen to know if that's a really fine powder?
> 
> I used another Protexin product a while ago that was a small tub & really fine but can't remember what it was called
> 
> I'll have a dig through my orders!


I used pro fibre and it was in pellet form like rabbit food I guess!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dubuss said:


> Doesn't maisie suffer from itchy skin? I found the pro fibre gave pickles really itchy skin and he scratched loads.


OMG she's been itching loads again the past couple of weeks - I'd been wondering what on earth it could be as not changed anything else in her diet!

I wonder if it's the PF 

Darn it as her tum has been a lot better while on it 



Dubuss said:


> He ate something bad in the woods , maybe a dead animal, fox poo and got the poops bad  pro kolin sorted him out quickly though.
> 
> I am seriously considering muzzling him.


Maisie eats anything - literally anything  Bird poop is especially bad / upsets her tum horrifically!

Also been considering muzzling as I can't see her as well in the dark which is the route of the problem (at least in daylight a strong 'drop it' when I see her pick something up does make her drop it but I can't always see she's picking stuff up at this time of year )

Trouble with muzzling means she can't have ball = not getting off lead  which would be a complete nightmare & there's no way I could give her enough exercise (struggle this time of year as it is)

She is a predatory chaser and after much hard work / a dog trainer observing her / coming out on walks with us etc, she's now accepted 'ball' as her high value 'prey' when we're out and it keeps her occupied / focused (not 100% fail-safe eg if something runs right in front of her she will still go after it, but she's not constantly hunting / searching for things to chase). I now also always carry spares as, if she loses it (usually my fault!) she reverts to being a total nightmare!

Oh dear, I wonder if I should stop the profibre then ....... I guess I could try a pouch of BB and see if the itching stops

Thanks Dubuss - how is Pickles doing generally (when he's not eating stuff!)?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Darn it, why does Vio*vet have to charge postage! 

BB is on offer really cheap but don't really need anything else to get to £29 for free delivery!


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow. I could have written this post. He only goes off lead in the woods as he loves his ball, but then he can find stuff to eat. Without his ball, his recall isn't completely reliable. 

He was ill in August and had the odd upset tum, but has actually been pretty good until Christmas Day and just after New year when he ate the thing in the woods. We are still on Arden grange but with each can costing £1 it's quite expensive to feed, as he has 2 a day, plus rice to give his extra food. He's put on some weight, now about 24kg, although not a lot for his breed, he is actually a very small labrador. We met 2 labs in the woods last week and he was tiny compared to them!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Bloomin' Labs eh! 

Which AG is it - the fish or chicken?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> mmmm do you happen to know if that's a really fine powder?
> 
> I used another Protexin product a while ago that was a small tub & really fine but can't remember what it was called
> 
> I'll have a dig through my orders!


Ive only used the Pro Kolin and the Pro Fibre, have never used the Pro soluable more of a case of knowing about it then personal use, sorry not much help I know.

Have you ever tried adding oat bran? That's often recommended as an old remedy to firm up stools with things like anal gland problems.

There is Yumpro bio active
YUMPRO BioActiv - for dog digestive problems

and they do a bio active plus
Colitis in dogs & diarrhea in dogs treatment
Those two though I haven't used so cant give you personal experience.

Bionic Biotic I have used which I think I gave you a link too? That I found good.

There was also one my friend used to use and swear by but cant remember the name and not sure if they even still do it, but Ill will see if I can remember.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest the following, all of which can be used together or separately

1 Yumpro - probiotic tablets, very palatable to dogs by Lintbells
2 Tree Bark Powder by Dorwest Herbs or Slippery Elm Food by Hilton Herbs (same thing)
3 Bananas - great prebiotic

Also, Manuka Honey (given separate to the yoghurt)

All great for robust gut health.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Just did a bit more digging & it was the Bio Premium I used

I'll do a bit more digging around & see what else I can come up with - if you do manage to remember what your friend used, please let me know.

Oat bran - I used that when she first came when her poops were really awful (and it did help). Not so sure that's what's really needed now as poops are absolutely fine IF she doesn't scavenge 

I'm really looking for something to line the tummy / help keep it healthy so that when she does eat something she shouldn't she's hopefully got something to help fight it at the start - if that makes sense?

Meantime, I've ordered a pouch of Bionic Biotic to keep us going as I know that does agree with her  (eventually found it for £8.18 with free delivery which is good!)


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> I would suggest the following, all of which can be used together or separately
> 
> 1 Yumpro - probiotic tablets, very palatable to dogs by Lintbells never tried these although they keep coming up so will have a look at them
> 2 Tree Bark Powder by Dorwest Herbs or Slippery Elm Food by Hilton Herbs (same thing)I do actually have some Slippery Elm but never tried it - I have no idea how much to give her
> ...


Thanks - any suggestions for amounts would be fantastic!

She's around 31kg


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The pro fibre is great for Rupert. It reduces his colic bouts and nothing else ever has. I ordered bio premium once by mistake and that didn't do anything. I was going to try Yumpro but got the Doreest one first. Rupert doesn't have that sensitive s stomach his digestive system just doesn't seem to be very efficient. The Doreest one gave him Colitis and had to go in the bin 

I never liked the maize in BB and as I now know Rupert is intolerant to maize I'm quite glad. Thankfully the pro fibre is ok for him still and he really likes it. I get threw one tub every three weeks I think? One scoop morning one scoop night. The pet insurance pay for it. I routinely claim for his skin supplements/meds and ones for colic now.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Found this re the slippery elm Petpathics? - Animal Naturopathy and Homeopathy - Slippery Elm Instructions
and if you scroll to the bottom, there's a bit here Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Natural Treatment for Diarrhea in Dogs, Cats - Cause and Remedy Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Natural Treatment for Diarrhea in Dogs, Cats - Cause and Remedy
oh and here Slippery Elm | Little Big Cat
Not sure if it helps, I've not read them properly


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> I never liked the maize in BB and as I now know Rupert is intolerant to maize I'm quite glad. Thankfully the pro fibre is ok for him still and he really likes it. I get threw one tub every three weeks I think? One scoop morning one scoop night. The pet insurance pay for it. I routinely claim for his skin supplements/meds and ones for colic now.


Ahhhhh I knew there was something that put me off the BB - it was the maize ..... *sigh* just can't win!

AFAIK she's not maize intolerant, I just don't particularly like it and will avoid feeding if there's an alternative - I've ordered a pouch to keep us going but will have a look at the alternatives

Just found the ingredients for the Pro-fibre: Wheat feed, Alfalfa meal, Sugar beet, Psyllium husk, Wheat bran, Lignocellulose, Linseed, Preplex prebiotic (Fructo-oligosaccharide)

I wonder if it could be the wheat causing the problem - again, not something that I know she has issues with but another I prefer not to feed if poss

Sadly, her Colitis / tummy troubles and itching (among other things) are excluded conditions on her insurance as she had them when I got her 

With so many exclusions, and as these ones really do go on year round, cost unfortunately does become an issue - her anti-histamines alone are £10 / week  (sadly the human ones don't seem to work for her)

Since I seem to be paying for everything & can't use the insurance, I am seriously considering ditching it in favour of an Accident / Injury policy .... but .... there's always that niggling fear isn't there!

I know don't know whether to finish the Pro-fibre or not (while I wait for the BB to arrive)


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> - her anti-histamines alone are £10 / week  (sadly the human ones don't seem to work for her)


It may be worth speaking to your vet to figure out an optimum dosage of antihistamines as there are no 'dog' and 'human' ones, they're all exactly the same thing, so perhaps dosage of the 'human' ones hasn't been quite right. You should be able to make a good saving there.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> It may be worth speaking to your vet to figure out an optimum dosage of antihistamines as there are no 'dog' and 'human' ones, they're all exactly the same thing, so perhaps dosage of the 'human' ones hasn't been quite right. You should be able to make a good saving there.


She takes Atarax which has been the only one to make any difference

Sadly, I can't find them available for humans or pets without needing a prescription

We did try Cetirizine (which is supposed to be a newer form of the drug) but it didn't have any effect for some reason 

I'll speak to the vet again the next time I'm in


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the maize element puts a lot of people off Bionic Biotics and of course if your dog is maize intolerant it would be a non starter.
I asked Guy at Pooch and Mutt about it years ago and from what I can remember, it's only a very small amount to "bind" things together. (He would be able to advise properly.)
It works so well and so quickly for Heidi that for me the benefits outweigh it. I wouldn't normally choose anything with maize but the bit in BB doesn't seem to bother her.


----------

